# WACS on Bicycles.



## 37schwinn (Mar 16, 2015)

Series of 4 pics of WACS on women's Columbia military model bicycles. 

Great pics. Great to see these pics as someone who has one of these bikes. 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131457971963


----------



## Honestherman (Mar 22, 2015)

Post some here



37schwinn said:


> Series of 4 pics of WACS on women's Columbia military model bicycles.
> 
> Great pics. Great to see these pics as someone who has one of these bikes.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131457971963


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 24, 2015)

I have purchased most of the pictures in that group and will make better scans when they arrive...
I'm also completely updating my website about the G519 and they will be published there too


----------

